# Cat Opening doors



## xtreme21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had any advice to help me get my cat to stop opening doors. She opens the front door when I am not home and you can imagine the door being open with no one home. I lock the door but the moment she turns the handle it unlocks both locks in the apartment. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

You can put a deadbolt lock on the door. I imagine that it would be difficult for her to unlock one of those.


----------



## xtreme21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have one but it works in conjunction with the handle, if someone turns the handle it unlocks both. I live in an apartment an d I am unable to change it do to management.


----------



## xtreme21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Great, I'll give those ideas a try, thank you


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I worry about my cats learning how to do that, too. I also live in an apartment and with one turn, the lock will de-lock.

worse thing is, it's not a doorknob. it's a handle, so it's even easier.


----------



## karke (Jul 23, 2004)

you could try putting one of those gates, which people use to keep babys/dogs out of rooms, in front of the door.[/b]


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes Ty can open the door that goes into the garage at my moms and any screen door in her way. It started with the cabinet doors and went from there. I mean I am glad she is smart, but wish she had not taught herself that..I think the oil and jelly stuff sounds like a good idea. Let me know what works for you. I may have to try it. So Ty does not escape again :!:


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Is it a handle or a door knob? I think they make things to put over them to prevent small children from opening them. Maybe that would work.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

:lol: I have no advise, but I think this thread is funny and impressive!!!


----------

